# Signature size?



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi guys and girls.

I guess that one's signature has to be a certain limited size on this forum, to avoid the signatures from taking up too much space in here. I mean, otherwise we couldn't be doing much else but scroll, when reading through a long thread, trying to get past all the cool siggy pics. 
But what are the size limits here - pixels, not kb's? 

I did try to search in the forum, but I couldn't find any answers right away.
I've got a few ideas for a new siggy, other than an ad for my beemer hobby page...*thinking and designing*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 9, 2009)

According to this thread 520 x 160 is the maximum.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


Wheelsup


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi again. 
I guess me and patience aren't the best of friends today, so: Many thanks for the help. 

BikerBabe...who's apparently running around with her head under one arm today, instead of the biker helmet - as it ought to be...*sigh*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 9, 2009)

No problem. 8)
We all have those days.
There is a signature test thread that is linked in the "How to make a signature" thread too. 

On a side note I gave you another link to look at in your IL-2 newbie questions thread. 
Hope you find it useful.


Wheelsup


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2009)

520x160 is the nominal maximum but this can be stretched to 600x200 which is the absolute maximum.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep During one our discussion we have agreed that a signature has to be of 600x200 pixels what is the maximum of its size.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay - thanks for the info, gentlemen. 
And now to work: New sig for me.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2009)

I like it BB. That one is all about you!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Thor, but after all, I'd like a sig that marks my interest in this forum and WW2, so I thought that a more...appropriate...one would be more correct. 
And at the same time I could work on a new avatar, as I can't seem to see the current one that I'm using.


----------

